# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Bosch] Προβλήματα με πλυντήριο πιάτων Bosch

## bill2p

Έχω ένα Bosch 8ετειας και μου παρουσίασε κάποια προβλήματα 
στην αρχή δεν καθάριζε καλά και άφηνε άσπρους κοκκους που οφειλόταν τελικά στο ότι δεν είχε αλάτι .
 Εβαλα αλάτι όμως παραμένουν και εμφανίστηκαν και αλλά προβλήματα 

1. Δεν καθαρίζει καλα
2. Οταν βάζω στη θήκη ταμπλετα και αφού τελειωνη το προγράμμα βρίσκω την ταμπλετα μέσα στο πλυντήριο άθικτη
3. Τα σκεύη στο τέλος του πλύσιματος δεν ειναι ζεστά 
4. Επιλέγω προγράμμα auto (120 λεπτά ) και όταν "μηδενιζει" αρχίζει πάλι από την αρχή 

καθαρισα τους εκτοξευτηρες και το φιλτρο
εβαλα το υγρό για καθάρισμα που ειναι μέσα σε μπουκαλακι πλαστικό και στο τέλος του προγράμματος το μπουκάλακι είχε μισό υγρό μεσα που υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να ήταν άδειο 
ειναι Bosch εντοιχιζονενο bosch type S9GT1B

----------


## konman

> εβαλα το υγρό για καθάρισμα που ειναι μέσα σε μπουκαλακι πλαστικό και στο τέλος του προγράμματος το μπουκάλακι είχε μισό υγρό μεσα που υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να ήταν άδειο 
> ειναι Bosch εντοιχιζονενο



Βαλε το πλυντηριο να δουλευει για να καθαρισει το υγρο που του
εβαλες γιατι θα σου κανει και αλλες ζημιες αν παραμεινει μεσα.
Το καθαριστικο αν παραμεινει μεσα στο πλυντηριο 
λιωνει τα μερη που ειναι απο λαστιχο.

----------


## bill2p

> Βαλε το πλυντηριο να δουλευει για να καθαρισει το υγρο που του
> εβαλες γιατι θα σου κανει και αλλες ζημιες αν παραμεινει μεσα.
> Το καθαριστικο αν παραμεινει μεσα στο πλυντηριο 
> λιωνει τα μερη που ειναι απο λαστιχο.


Το έχω βγάλει

----------


## konman

> Το έχω βγάλει


Παραμενει στο εσωτερικο του πλυντηριου.

Δες αν δουλευει το μοτερ του πλυντηριου,
δηλαδη αν ψεκαζει νερο απο τους εκτοξευτηρες.

----------


## bill2p

> Παραμενει στο εσωτερικο του πλυντηριου.
> 
> Δες αν δουλευει το μοτερ του πλυντηριου,
> δηλαδη αν ψεκαζει νερο απο τους εκτοξευτηρες.


Πως θα το δώ αυτο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πως θα το δώ αυτο;


Δεν θα το δεις , θα το ακούσεις , όλοι το καταλαβαίνουν αυτό . π.χ. πότε παίρνει νερό , πότε ξεκίνησε να τινάζει/εκτοξεύει νερά .

Για το αν βράζει τα νερά ( που λες ότι δεν τα βράζει ) .. πάλι και το βράσιμο ακούγεται με τον δικό του χαρακτηριστικό ήχο ,.

----------


## bill2p

> Δεν θα το δεις , θα το ακούσεις , όλοι το καταλαβαίνουν αυτό . π.χ. πότε παίρνει νερό , πότε ξεκίνησε να τινάζει/εκτοξεύει νερά .
> 
> Για το αν βράζει τα νερά ( που λες ότι δεν τα βράζει ) .. πάλι και το βράσιμο ακούγεται με τον δικό του χαρακτηριστικό ήχο ,.


Εχτες που έκατσα 20 λεπτά περίπου από την αρχή του προγράμματος παρατήρησα ότι δεν " ακούγεται" όπως πριν ... Κάποιους ήχους που έκανε παλιότερα δεν τους ακούω 
καποια στιγμή σαν να έκανε τον αρχικό ήχο (όταν παίρνει νερό?) ίσως και πάνω από 15 λεπτα
γενικα έχουν αλλαγή οι ήχοι του

----------


## Κυριακίδης

δηλαδή αυτόν το αρχικό ήχο (που παίρνει νερό ) στον κάνει επί 15 λεπτά? (μήπως σου τα βγάζει κιόλας από την αποχέτευση ταυτόχρονα?)

πρέπει να πεις κι άλλα πράγματα γιατί με αυτά τα στοιχεία που έχουμε μόνο όπως στο αρχικό ποστ δεν βοηθάνε πλήρως .

π.χ. γεμίζει τελικά με νερό όταν ανοίξεις την πόρτα μετά από λίγο? ... έχει γεμίσει ικανοποιητικά μέχρι εκεί που πρέπει? η στάθμη νερού? κτλ

Ή παρομοίως αν μετά από λίγο αν ανοίξεις την πόρτα ... φαίνεται μέσα στον θάλαμο πλύσης ότι έχει τινάξει ο εκτοξευτήρας νερά ? ή δεν τινάζει καθόλου 

Μοντέλο (παλιό?) έχει πίνακα με Error code? βγάζει τίποτα? κάποια ένδειξη? ... τρέχουν νερά κάτω από την συσκευή?

----------


## bill2p

> δηλαδή αυτόν το αρχικό ήχο (που παίρνει νερό ) στον κάνει επί 15 λεπτά? (μήπως σου τα βγάζει κιόλας από την αποχέτευση ταυτόχρονα?)
> 
> πρέπει να πεις κι άλλα πράγματα γιατί με αυτά τα στοιχεία που έχουμε μόνο όπως στο αρχικό ποστ δεν βοηθάνε πλήρως .
> 
> π.χ. γεμίζει τελικά με νερό όταν ανοίξεις την πόρτα μετά από λίγο? ... έχει γεμίσει ικανοποιητικά μέχρι εκεί που πρέπει? η στάθμη νερού? κτλ
> 
> Ή παρομοίως αν μετά από λίγο αν ανοίξεις την πόρτα ... φαίνεται μέσα στον θάλαμο πλύσης ότι έχει τινάξει ο εκτοξευτήρας νερά ? ή δεν τινάζει καθόλου 
> 
> Μοντέλο (παλιό?) έχει πίνακα με Error code? βγάζει τίποτα? κάποια ένδειξη? ... τρέχουν νερά κάτω από την συσκευή?


Το μοντέλο ειναι αυτο  bosch type S9GT1B,δεν βγάζει κάποιο error δεν εχει πίνακα ούτε τρέχουν νερά κάτω 
εχω την εντύπωση πως όταν ανοίγω την πόρτα τα νερά που εχει μεσα δεν ειναι αυτά που είχε πριν εμφανιστούν τα ππροβλήματα 
για την αποχέτευση που λες δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τα βγάζει ταυτόχρονα, άκου παντός νερά στην αποχέτευση

----------


## bill2p

το εβαλα να πλύνει στο αυτόματο,ανοιξα 3-4 φορες την πόρτα και ηταν 
πολυ λιγα νερα μεσα

----------


## konman

> το εβαλα να πλύνει στο αυτόματο,ανοιξα 3-4 φορες την πόρτα και ηταν 
> πολυ λιγα νερα μεσα


Νερο θα εχει μεσα αλλα το ψεκαζει;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## liontas

Λόγω των πολλών προβλημάτων που παρουσιάζει 
1. Ταμπλέτα άθικτη
2. Κρύα πιάτα
3. Επανέναρξη του προγράμματος
4. Άπλυτα πιάτα
θεωρώ ότι το πρόβλημα μάλλον κλίνει προς τον εγκέφαλο

----------


## bill2p

> Λόγω των πολλών προβλημάτων που παρουσιάζει 
> 1. Ταμπλέτα άθικτη
> 2. Κρύα πιάτα
> 3. Επανέναρξη του προγράμματος
> 4. Άπλυτα πιάτα
> θεωρώ ότι το πρόβλημα μάλλον κλίνει προς τον εγκέφαλο


Δηλαδη να φέρω ειδικό

----------


## liontas

Γράψε το Ε-Nr που θα το βρεις σε ταμπελάκι στην πόρτα ή στο πίσω μέρος και θα σου πω πόσο κοστίζει τουλάχιστον ο εγκέφαλος μόνο.

----------


## bill2p

> Γράψε το Ε-Nr που θα το βρεις σε ταμπελάκι στην πόρτα ή στο πίσω μέρος και θα σου πω πόσο κοστίζει τουλάχιστον ο εγκέφαλος μόνο.


E-Nr

SGI56A36/47
FD 8403    000029

----------


## liontas

Το ανταλλακτικό θα σου κοστίσει περίπου 140-150 ευρώ δες σχετικά.Αν μπορείς να το φτιάξεις μόνο σου καλώς. Πάντως μπορείς να κα΄λεσεις πρώτα έναν τεχνικό για να σου γνωματεύσει την βλάβη και εν συνεχεία εδώ είμαστε.Θα σε κατευθύνουμε.

http://www.bosch-home.co.uk/store/pr...ntrol/00491659

----------


## nyannaco

Υπάρχει και από Ελλάδα:
http://www.bosch-eshop.com/eshop/bos...47&ESHOPTYPE=A
(στο tab 14 των ανταλλακτικών) και μάλιστα φτηνότερα, στα €121.
Πληροφοριακά, π΄ροσφατα χρειάστηκα ένα ανταλλακτικό ψυγείου Siemens (ίδια εταιρεία), το οποίο στο site το έδειχνε €84, και ένα μαγαζί ανταλλακτικών στη γειτονιά μου μου το έφερε με €59!

----------


## konman

> Το ανταλλακτικό θα σου κοστίσει περίπου 140-150 ευρώ δες σχετικά.Αν μπορείς να το φτιάξεις μόνο σου καλώς. Πάντως μπορείς να κα΄λεσεις πρώτα έναν τεχνικό για να σου γνωματεύσει την βλάβη και εν συνεχεία εδώ είμαστε.Θα σε κατευθύνουμε.
> 
> http://www.bosch-home.co.uk/store/pr...ntrol/00491659



Ειστε σιγουροι οτι ειναι η πλακετα;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

Παιδια το μοτερ δεν του δουλευει................

----------


## nyannaco

Προσωπικά δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος. Πριν την πλακέτα θα έψαχνα τα διάφορα αισθητήρια (στάθμης νερού, θερμοκρασίας, βάρους ρούχων, ό,τι έχει τέλος πάντων). Ενα λάθος σήμα από κάποιο μπορεί να πετάει έξω το πρόγραμμα, χωρίς να φταίει η πλακέτα.

----------


## bill2p

Ηρθε σήμερα τεχνικός ....
κάτω από το πλυντήριο έβγαλε λάστιχο 10-15 πόντων  περίπου που ήταν βουλομενο
Εκεί ήταν το πρόβλημα

----------

